# Looking for mods on my king quad



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok, i got a yellow secondary in my quad, with k&n air filter, i wanna add the 1mm shim cause hell 5 bucks for more power (awesome) but any downfall to this? Also I plan on buying a hmf swamp series pipe xl, but im thinking im gonna have to get a fuel optimizer or get it done at a shop? 

I also want to get a ecu vdi copperhead? and a performance cdi.

What i want to know is how big of a difference these upgrades do and what would your rating on the product be?: 

-1mm shim?
-HMF Swamp Series XL
-ECU VDI Copperhead
-Performance CDI


Thanks.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

They don't make a CDI for the King Quads. When you add 1.5mm shim you will lose a little top speed. You can get the fixed plate mod done and gain it back. If it was my I would contact Coop45 or Tony James and get the Mod 3+ done to the primary. Its worth every penny and more.

Add 18 gram rollers weights....that will help a LOT. 

If you get a pipe you will need a fuel controller. I wouldn't waste the money on a optimizer. I would get a PC3. The VDI's work a lot better on the KQ's than the Brutes...."BUT" from what I have seen personally they don't do well in water. 3 of the 4 I have seen that race and get them wet have crapped out on them. One guy has had great luck with his. The VDI is one of those things that their worth the money if you can get it right...it seems like everyone is always having to tinker with them all the time IMO. If you have a way to get the VDI tuned on a Wideband...they do much better. I have a PC3 and love it. The only thing I will run on mine. Its Trouble free.

The swamp series is a great pipe. I had one but sold it to get the utility and it was a waste of money. I hate the packing and loud noise. I didn't have the XL Swamp Series...I had the regular one.

If you have any questions or need any help just let me know.


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

kk im probably gonna do the 1.5mm shim but i wont bother with the top end right away cause that includes machining the clutch and yea... $$$ cant afford that much right now, cant afford the pipe gotta wait awhile and yea the VDI... is there a way i can full proof that? 

it sucks i wish i had 2 grand on me lol i could get all i want now but i need the tires first of all .... plus gotta save 1 grand for dominican republic wedding in october, lol still need to buy myself a truck and i just have a part time job (im 17 lol)


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

I was also looking at this wich is a 50$ investment which would be cheap compared to copperhead ecu lol 500$... :O

http://www.velocitydevices.com/documents/VDI%20IAT%20Relocation%20Kit%20Installation%20Instructions.pdf


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The relocation kit is only good if you have the VDI....and IMO...I would even do it if I had it. 

There is NO way to fool proof the VDI....If so, it would have been done a long time ago. There good units if you like to tinker with something a lot. The thing is I haven't had any issues winning races without one...lol. Even beat a few with the VDI on flat ground. My bike has no hesitation and lag in it like some say theirs do. You can tune that slight hesitation out of it. I'm sticking with my trouble free PC3...lol. 

If you get a pipe just don't waste your money on a optimizer...they run about $230 and you can get a PC3 for $280 off Ebay. I have a link to the 1.5mm shims off ebay if you need it? I would get 18 gram roller weights next if I were you though. 

To machine your primary its about $125. There is a guy in Canada that does that too. I think i sent you a pm with the info in it didnt' I?


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

yea i talked to the guy, we discussed it and i decided not to go through with it because i dunno i'd have a hard time doing it.... found the pc4 for 265.00$ on tobefast.com

as for the shims i heard that uh the yamaha dealership sells washer plates that are a perfect fit


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah...thats what most get is the snowmobile shims.


----------

